# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  El ascensor del rey salmón

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia de elcomerciodigital.com
http://www.elcomerciodigital.com/v/2...-20100601.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 


*El ascensor del rey salmón*
01.06.10 - 03:23 - O. V. | GIJÓN.

El ingenio permitirá a los reproductores salvar una altura de 17 metros y puede funcionar con un sensor de peso o con un temporizador.

HC estrena un innovador sistema para que los peces puedan remontar el río.

La aparición de la tecnología humana fue para el salmón una tragedia de dimensiones catastróficas. No tanto por las mejoras en los sistemas de pesca, que no dejan de ser las armas de un depredador, sino por la sucesiva instalación de saltos de agua y de embalses, que limitaron grandemente las posibilidades que los salmónidos tienen para acceder a sus zonas de cría, las frías y cristalinas aguas de las cabeceras de los ríos, en plena montaña. 
La tecnología, precisamente, viene ahora a solventar el problema, con la instalación en el azud (pequeña presa) de Olid, en pleno río Teverga, de un ascensor para salmones. Es el primero de Asturias, porque aunque en los cauces de la región hay numerosas escalas salmoneras, éstas son principalmente estáticas y consisten en una sucesión de pequeños estanques entre los cuales pueden saltar los peces a voluntad. 
En cambio, el ascensor de Hidrocantábrico en el azud de Olid es lo más parecido que se puede instalar en un río a un elevador para humanos. Se trata de una cabina que tiene sensores que detectan las variaciones de peso que se producen cuando entran los salmones, por su diferencia de densidad con el agua. Cuando esa variación es importante, la cabina se pone en funcionamiento y eleva al salmón hasta la lámina de agua del azud, situada algo más de 17 metros por encima de la base. 
El elevador también puede funcionar por medio de un temporizador, que determina viajes de subida con la cadencia que determinen los responsables del azud. 
La decisión de instalar este innovador sistema tiene que ver mucho con el programa de protección medioambiental que está llevando a cabo Hidrocantábrico en los ríos en los que tiene sistemas hidráulicos de generación de energía eléctrica. En el caso del río Teverga, el proyecto viene del inicio de 2008, cuando se efectuó el estudio de impacto ambiental y se solicitó al Principado el permiso para ejecutar el proyecto. Ahora ya está a disposición de los peces, que gracias al nuevo sistema podrán acceder a las cabeceras de los ríos Quirós y Teverga, que verán cómo el salmón vuelve a sus antiguos dominios. 
Los ríos Esva, Narcea, Nalón y Cares cuentan ya o contarán en breve con dispositivos de conteo de los salmones que pasan por las escalas fluviales, que aportan información no sólo sobre el número de ejemplares que pasan, sino también importantes datos sobre su tamaño y peso estimado.

----------


## jasg555

Buena idea.

 A ver si además se realizan las simulaciones de riadas, se eliminan azudes sin uso, y se controla definitivamente el furtivismo, que hoy en día es el enemigo nº 1 del Salmón del Cantábrico.

 También espero que sea un empujoncito para que, aunque sea de forma más modesta, se tomen medidas para proteger peces autóctonos más "proletarios" como son la boga de río, el barbo comizo, etc..., que en muchos lugares se han extinguido y merecen un trabajo de recuperación, ya que si ellos viven, el ecosistema estará razonablemente sano.

----------

